# Some rare cyps



## dodidoki (Mar 16, 2014)

[UR68q90/138/7a6c.jpg[/IMG][/URL]











L=https://imageshack.com/i/2h8jvjj]




[/URL]


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 16, 2014)

cordigerum,calceolus flavum,shanxianse, segawaei, californicum.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 16, 2014)

Farrerii. I got it in spring, It got water only two times in winter, rested in +5-+10 C and now started.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2014)

Cool, thanks for sharing. I should check the garden.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 19, 2014)

Please post again when they are in flower. Nice big californicum clump!


----------



## gerhard (Mar 20, 2014)

Dodidoki, some very good looking cyps. They are already growing well. Where do you live and what soil/ substrat are you using?

Gerhard


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 20, 2014)

gerhard said:


> Dodidoki, some very good looking cyps. They are already growing well. Where do you live and what soil/ substrat are you using?
> 
> Gerhard



Hello, I live in hungary, substrate akadama, seramis+lava rock and some bark , exept farrerii, segawaei, fasciolatum and cordigerum, they grow in clear anorganic mix.

Istvan

Some said that farrerii is very hard to grow, especially in winter, I kept my chineese cyps with my oleanders in cca.+5 C and got few water only two times in winter.


----------



## Dido (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice cross fingers for you


----------

